# Different training certifications, and what they mean?



## No Imagination (Nov 25, 2010)

Good day everyone, 

I was just wondering if anyone could point me to a thread (or if they have time/willing, write one up) concerning all the different types of training certifications (well, the big ones) available and what they entail. I was reading some of the threads in the “Brags” category, and well, I was lost on the abbreviations and acronyms. Had to google/wiki CGC, SAR, and a few others. Perhaps a sticky (or if there is already one, a pointer) about the different types of certifications, what they entail, what they mean, what goes into them, what they provide (why get them), ect.

It’s just a thought, I debated putting this in the suggestions, but such a thread probably already exists, I just can’t find it.

P.S. Sorry if its right under my nose, and I just missed it, I do attempt to find these things before making a post.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Dog Fanciers' Acronym List


----------



## No Imagination (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Samba, for the link.

Special thanks to No Imagination - I wanted to ask the same question, but decided not to.

This particular site is huge, with topics spread all over the place. Sometimes, even the search engine can't help. Hope the experienced ones here don't get upset when us newbies are searching for info. We value your guidance - that's why we're here.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm happy to see this thread, too!


----------

